# Koa wood



## TMAC (May 2, 2014)

I'm heading to Hawaii in the morning with my bride to attend the wedding of my daughter on the island of Kauai. We are going to spend a week there for ourselves and wondered is Koa readily available for purchase. Thought I might could pick up some pieces while I'm there and wondered if anyone could advise. Thanks. Tim


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2014)

I have no idea, but that's a good idea! Hope u find some! @Kevin might get you an extra suitcase for him

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 2, 2014)

Have a safe and wonderful trip. Enjoy.

Ray


----------



## Tom Smart (May 2, 2014)

We were on Kauai a few years ago and stumbled upon a regularly scheduled (Friday, I think) flee market type event in a small south western town. The exact town escapes me, but possibly Waimea. There was a ukulele maker selling his cutoffs and less desirable (for him anyway) pieces of koa and curly koa. I bought the biggest piece I could fit in my suitcase. Its now on the self in the shop and I just bring it out and look at it occasionally, until I find the right project. I know this information is a bit sketchy, but the bottom line is yeah, you can find stuff there.

tom


----------



## ButchC (May 2, 2014)

Koa is readily available for purchase, but you'll have to do a little personal research when you get there. Many woodworkers are not listed in any way, and off the grid. You can contact the Woodcraft in Honolulu to maybe get some leads. Sometimes the best lead may be to ask one of the shop owners that sell ukuleles and kalabash bowls, or make sure that you visit any fine art galleries/studios as they are bound to have exhibition pieces made of koa and may be able to get you in touch with the craftsmen.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 2, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I have no idea, but that's a good idea! Hope u find some! @Kevin might get you an extra suitcase for him


$120 baggage fee no problem! a suit case full of CK priceless!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TMAC (May 2, 2014)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

@TMAC I will see if David says it's okay to give you his contact info and maybe y'all can hook up. He has lived there for several years maybe 10 not sure, but when he was an active member I used to get the best monkey pod anywhere from him. I'm sure he can point you in the right direction.

@davidgiul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2014)

You might contact one of the ebay sellers .


----------



## TMAC (May 2, 2014)

That would be great Kevin. I would appreciate that.


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

None of the ebay sellers are going to reveal their sources. And in many cases they are the source. Not likely you'll find anything but retail with them. David will know part time hobbyists and they'll be more likely to be reasonable with their prices.


----------



## pinky (May 2, 2014)

When you get there, go on craigslist. Do a koa search under materials. plenty to be found. It is more available on Oahu, and the Big Island but you should have some luck. If you are into hiking, you should do the Na Pali hike on the north shore of Kauai.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 3, 2014)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/mat/4445205737.html

this could be awesome too see what he has


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

I used to check the big island CL all the time for deals. Most vendors will not ship since they don't have any problem getting their price locally but I did score a few boxes. But since you'll be over there it's a good idea to check. Also hopefully one of our members will come through for you IMO that's going to be your best way to find decent deals.


----------



## Tim Carter (May 4, 2014)

If you're a turner, you might want to see if you can get some macadamia (the wood not the nuts) as well. It's beautiful and very difficult to get on the mainland.


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2014)

Tim Carter said:


> If you're a turner, you might want to see if you can get some macadamia (the wood not the nuts) as well. It's beautiful and very difficult to get on the mainland.


 Also Milo, a pretty wood with lots of red tones, it's a pleasure to turn, smells like flowers...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2014)

My BIL just got back from the big island and brought me 10 pen blanks - milo, kiawe, ohia and koa. No curly stuff but awesome none the less. He drove around and found a wood shop that was selling pen blanks from their cutoffs


----------



## TMAC (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I'll see what I can find


----------



## TMAC (May 4, 2014)

I was able to find this piece of Koa in a shop for $25. 2 x 8 x 16. Still looking for some high quality but not bad for the money I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------

